
Joyent and Samsung: Thoughts after the close - runesoerensen
https://www.joyent.com/blog/joyent-and-samsung-thoughts-after-the-close
======
PhantomGremlin
I'm in the “Congratulations, I hope?” camp. Acquisitions by big companies
rarely work out.

One of my favorite quips was about Intel acquiring McAfee: _JPMorgan analyst
Christopher Danely upgraded Intel to overweight following the company 's
earnings, although he still struggles to reconcile Intel's recent acquisition
spree.

"Intel might as well have bought Whole Foods," he said of the McAfee deal._

And, recently, we've seen a lot of press about how Intel is thinking about
dumping their Cyber Security division, nee McAfee.

Then there's the apocryphal quip about Ballmer and RIM: _Technology industry
rumours suggest a Microsoft takeover of RIM, considered an excellent match in
competence and vision. “Synergy’s just another word for two and two makes
one!” said Steve Ballmer. “We will assimilate your technological stench of
death into our own.”_

Microsoft didn't buy RIM, but I don't think anyone will argue that the similar
thing they did do, i.e. buy the Nokia phone division, worked out for them.

